# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Isaac Newton in the round, a migratory road trip and the downside of positive thinking: Books in brief

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Isaac Newton in the round, a migratory road trip and the downside of positive thinking: Books in brief*

*Isaac Newton in the round, a migratory road trip and the downside of positive thinking: Books in brief*
Isaac Newton in the round, a migratory road trip and the downside of positive thinking: Books in brief, Published online: 31 January 2018; doi:10.1038/d41586-018-01325-6
Barbara Kiser reviews five of the weeks best science picks.
*Full Article*

----------

